# WANTED : Bubble glass for Kayfun Prime



## ddk1979 (27/5/19)

Any vendor have a bubble glass that will fit a Kayfun Prime
Normal glass tank (no extension) = 21mm (W) x 18mm (H)

.


----------



## CaliGuy (28/5/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Any vendor have a bubble glass that will fit a Kayfun Prime
> Normal glass tank (no extension) = 21mm (W) x 18mm (H)
> 
> .



That is a strange request to want to Bubble a KayFun Prime. Following to see if you find a Bubble Glass. 

I use a Smok Baby’s Beast custom made Bubble Glass I got from Capital Vapes in my Skyline Kit, won’t the Aspire Cleto Bubble Glass that fits the the Skyline in regular mod fit the KayFun Prime maybe?


----------



## ddk1979 (28/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> That is a strange request to want to Bubble a KayFun Prime. Following to see if you find a Bubble Glass.
> 
> I use a Smok Baby’s Beast custom made Bubble Glass I got from Capital Vapes in my Skyline Kit, won’t the Aspire Cleto Bubble Glass that fits the the Skyline in regular mod fit the KayFun Prime maybe?




@CaliGuy , I bought the extension kit for the increased juice capacity but it makes the rta look extremely tall and ungainly.
I'm hoping to find a bubble glass that will give me increased capacity without the ungainly look.
I searched online but had no luck finding a compatible bubble tank so I'm hoping that one of the vendors will have an answer.

.


----------



## CaliGuy (28/5/19)

Have you check out the Bubble Glass thread in the FastTech Forum?

Try find the dimensions for the glass you are looking for. 

https://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/2661745/all-bubble-glass-for-rta-and-compatibility-list/1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Have you check out the Bubble Glass thread in the FastTech Forum?
> 
> Try find the dimensions for the glass you are looking for.
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/2661745/all-bubble-glass-for-rta-and-compatibility-list/1




Yep, it was one of the first places I checked out.
This question was asked a few times on the fasttech forum but had no replies.
If I buy what I "think" might fit, I could end up with a boxfull that don't ???

.


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> That is a strange request to want to Bubble a KayFun Prime. Following to see if you find a Bubble Glass.
> 
> I use a Smok Baby’s Beast custom made Bubble Glass I got from Capital Vapes in my Skyline Kit, *won’t the Aspire Cleito Bubble Glass that fits the the Skyline in regular mod fit the KayFun Prime maybe?*




Just read thru the thread on the fasttech forum again and the info there is that the Cleito bubble glass 1mm to wide.

.


----------

